# FINALLY!



## Mike Hill (Sep 8, 2020)

Finally, my wife gifted me with enough time to get this assembled and working. Works real good - at least to me. My first 2x72 sander/grinder. Should serve me rather well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2020)

What a great belt sander! I have a couple of horizontal ones that are indispensable, but would really like a narrow one like this. Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Sep 8, 2020)

Very cool. Next we want pics of what you create with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2020)

Too cool! Please let us know your impressions after you’ve taken it for a drive or two


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2020)

I have wanted to build one of those for so long, I even have the plans and a motor, think I have all the materials. It's the time I cant spare right now. Your going to love that, they are so useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2020)

Holy cow Mike! It's been a year since you got that, and finally set it up. Nice. I am soooo looking forward to seeing your creations....


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m in serious need of some education. What is the purpose of having such a large/long looped belt? Why not just a loop on the 2 rollers nearest the table that would run perpendicular, like most 36” belt sanders?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 8, 2020)

Good looking machine! You will be a master belt sander in no time!


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 8, 2020)

Niiiiiiice! Wanna trade for some TX Ebony??


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 9, 2020)

On my want list however I doubt I will be able to afford such a beautiful specimen as you have. Like Greg I dream of building one however he is way ahead of me, I probably have a motor that would work but no other parts or plans. Bet you will find plenty of uses for it.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 9, 2020)

*ripjack13 *Marc, thanks for keeping track! Nobody has ever said I am fast - especially my coaches! It was one of those backburner projects - wife's projects came first! And then I needed a gear puller to remove the pulley off the motor - and none of my normal places had one in stock, so had to wait. Shoulda bought one off amazon I guess. It has already sharpened a hatchet, before having to put it back in the shop.

*Tom Smart *Tom, I'm not sure that configuration is all that much better - what it is better at is the hp of the motor. The motor I mounted is a 1.5 hp - probably ok for me, but if pushing out knives for a profession, an even more powerful motor would mean faster metal removal. The 72" belt probably runs somewhat cooler and comes in many, many more compounds and grits than do most smaller sizes - i.e. most pros use the 2x72 so they make more for them. Plus the longer belts allows there to be a vertical platen. Grinding on the vertical is supposedly easier than on the horizontal, but many many fine knives have been made on a horizontal sander. It's all what you get used to. I bought it because I could use a more powerful motor than a smaller sander and the choices in belts. Beside they use them on Forged in Fire - and I want to be like them dudes!

*sprucegum *This is not one of those high-faluting, high-priced jobs. I looked long and hard for one I could afford. I had several plans to build one from scratch, but did not think I could build one from scratch before I died - remember, it did take me a year just to mount the motor and mount the machine on the stand. Well I also ordered the wrong motor mount for this motor (I originally had a different motor) and had to reorder a part and put it on. LOL. I don't know if I'm allowed to indicate who I bought it from, but you can PM me if you want to know. Seems to be well made and far less $$ than most others. I'm just glad the stand has some rudimentary rollers on it! Iff'n I get much older, I won't be able to lift it.

*Echoashtoreth Sarah, * I think there is a song for me somewhere - I think Willie sings it. Goes something like this: (in my most raspy and warbly voice) Texas Ebony is always on my mind! Most people think it is a song about girls and love, but it's really about Texas Ebony!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Sep 12, 2020)

Good looking belt grinder Mike!
I know a young Lady who’s name is 
Ebony Blue. She’s never been out of the state of Georgia.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 12, 2020)

Well what have you made so far. Good luck on your new grinder. Cant wait to see what you produce.

Scott


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 12, 2020)

You supposed to make something with the tools you get?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 15, 2020)

That is an awesome looking belt grinder! I’m jealous!!! Congratulations...


----------



## Leroy Blue (Sep 15, 2020)

Leroy Blue said:


> Good looking belt grinder Mike!
> I know a young Lady who’s name is
> Ebony Blue. She’s never been out of the state of Georgia.



Who are you buying 2 x 72 grinding belts from? Have you seen Pop’s knife supplies? Great prices and service used them for 20+ years hard to beat there pricing and they will talk to you like a good friend and help with any questions you have.
If I can help you in any way with knife making give me a holler. No not a dollar  just a holler.
Leroy

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2020)

Have not heard of Pop's. I'll look them up. I bought some from Kadrmas - who I bought the grinder from. Have not found any around here - and was looking at amazon. Did not really want to go to them. So I'll look up Pops. Appreciate the heads up and truly appreciate the offer for help. Was planning to do some grinding this past weekend, but wifey had other plans for me. Had about 75 picture frames to make for her.


----------



## Leroy Blue (Sep 16, 2020)

How do you make your picture frams?
Have you ever bartered for picture Fram wood?


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 16, 2020)

TruGrit is also a good one as is USA Knife Makers

TRUGRIT.COM

USA KNIFE MAKERS.COM


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 17, 2020)

Leroy Blue said:


> How do you make your picture frams?
> Have you ever bartered for picture Fram wood?


It seems as if a lot of young'n's don't think that us old'n's don't know nuthin about recycling, like it is a new thing or something. My wife has been an antique dealer for over 40 years. Antique dealers are the original recyclers, well besides farmers. Back before the days of photography, people used to pay for oil portraits and paintings. And they hung in countless houses with pride. Nowadays the young'n's wouldn't be caught dead with something like that on their wall. There are lots of antique and abused frames out there that no one cares about. We rescue them from trashcans, dumpsters, yard sales, flea markets, pickers, etc.... Usually in pretty sad shape (plaster bad and such), but salvage them by making smaller frames from the big frames - simply a miter saw, some glue and a pneumatic brad nailer. That was this past weekend - had approximately 28 old frames and came out with 72 small frames at the end. Also will collect old trim from demolished houses, use a table saw or a router to cut a rabbet and do the same. Occassionally, when she needs something simple - 1x2, 1x3, 1x4 rabbeted and mitered. Easy-peasy no-brainer feral hog type of work.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 17, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Easy-peasy no-brainer feral hog type of work.


Now that tickled me LOL


----------

